# Getrag 360 left hand drop tcase?



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

So I'm do a conversion in my chevy to a 12 valve. I noticed today that on my donor truck that the tcase drops on the right side instead of the left! What transfercase do I have to get that will just swap out?


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

dude......that transfercase is like the best ever made... cast iron gear driven bulletproof beast.... swap the front axle from a 89-93 cummins its a kingpin dana 60. also a bulletproof piece. these are both what mudding guys use with huge tires and abuse them to no end


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

I know but the problem is I can make the case work in my swap due to it being a right hand drop. I need a left hand to match my trucks from axle. I don't want to do sfa swap I'm not going to be plowing with it after this swap cause there will be to much weight.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

the new boss 92;1531600 said:


> I know but the problem is I can make the case work in my swap due to it being a right hand drop. I need a left hand to match my trucks from axle. I don't want to do sfa swap I'm not going to be plowing with it after this swap cause there will be to much weight.


Just unbolt the transfer case and see if the chevy case will match up with the output of the 47RH/RE trans. Otherwise, you may need to change the input of your transfer case (not hard) to one that matches the trans.

Check out competitiondiesel.com they have a great "conversion" section where I'm sure this has been encountered before.

*EDIT - Just noticed you have a 5 speed, sorry*
Please post pics of this as well!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

My transfercase is a 32 spline and it won't bolt up it the existing adaptor in the 5 speed. I know dodge has to have another 29 spline tcase out there that I can bolt up that's left hand drop. I don't want to be taking apart cases just yet be cause I can sell both of them and get the right one and make money at the same time to pay for other stuff on the swap like the motor mounts


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

What year is the 12 valve from? Sounds like a VE pump from the late 80's early 90's. I wonder if the newer 241HD transfer case would swap on there from a 94-02 cummins/V10?


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

It's a intercooled 93 12 valve. I talked to a driveline place place and a 94-02 case will work but the clicking with be slightly different so ill have to take the adapter off the trans and egg out the whole to mount it back up witch is no big deal


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice I was thinking it should work, mine is left drop. We need pics once you start


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Most deffinatly, the worst parts is I'm having trouble finding the right transfercase right now, most I find is a 23 spline not a 29. There out there just hard to come by.


----------

